# Post pics of your Desktop



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

not much. scaled down from 1280 x 1024 for you dial up guys..

now lets see yours


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

this has been done. but ok...

here is a few i had...

and heres the link to the last topic. http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...wallpaper&st=60


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

and this is what i got right now.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

click it for full view its too big to post


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

If my host isn't being a bitch this should show up.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Heres mine:


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Anyone here use litestep? I have it on my home comp. I'll post a pic later today.


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

Here's my tablet desktop


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Here is what is on mine at home.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

Halo


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Since it's "Post pics of your Desktop", not show every f*cking desktop you've had in last 3 months. I'll post JUST one reduced in size.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

:nod: 
kde 3.2.1


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what, no ones with chics in them









mine sometimes


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

here is mine


----------



## TonyTurbo29 (Aug 11, 2003)

Eye Candy..... Rarrrrr!!!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

just did this one.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

my man's bum


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

please keep this to one desktop posting per user.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

Here's mine!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

new


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

Doing an engine run and crackin burner


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mine owns all.....


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Warcraft is cool !!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Mine...


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

:nod:


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Running Gentoo Linux (Stage 2 Install)
Fluxbox 0.9.8

Click image for larger view.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Good ole P-fury desktop


----------



## opufoor (Jan 31, 2004)

Mine... 
Top 10 best foto's of 2003


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

Luv'n Dual Display









]

Click image for larger pic


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

How do you guys take a pic of your desktop? I have XP.


----------



## mstrmind (Apr 9, 2004)

watermonst3rs said:


> How do you guys take a pic of your desktop? I have XP.


 press the "Print Screen" button

copys desktop to clipboard

open picture editor...make sure image size is the same as your screen resolutoin...then ctrl+V or paste if you will

file save as.

done and done.


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

fishypoo2 said:


>


----------



## fishypoo2 (Jan 29, 2004)

Go to 
http://www.desktopgirls.com


----------

